# Pre-tourney



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

What do you guys do when it comes to pre tournament? Especially if you have never fished the lake before


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You mean like days/weeks before the tournament? Or floating around waiting for blast off?


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Like days and weeks before the tourny


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Maps, Google earth and internet searches for past tournament weights, and any grass/wood/structure that may not be found on basic topo maps. I try not to pay attention to how past tournaments were won because everyone fishes differently and weather/water conditions are constantly changing. Basically, you want to learn as much about the lake and the lakes history (recent drawdowns, high water, dredging, structure planting, etc.) as possible, and not so much of the history ON the lake.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

get on dnr site and find out what baits in the lake. whats the water clearity weather its muddy clear whatever. try to find a updated map with depths and contours. call bait stores and see what info I can get them to spill. and after that I fish my a** off


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Spend time on the water and not catch everything that bites! Eliminate 'bad' water. Since Ohio has mostly a lot of pressure and not a lot of fish you need to manage your catching before a tourney.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

In Ohio not a darn thing...lol. Actually I just look Satellite pics and fishing maps. I tried the prefishing deal and it never helped me at all. Best thing is to just cruize the lake with the depth finder and locate structure


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Prefishing is different for everyone. Most weekend warriors don't have the ability to practice multiple times throughout the week leading up to a tournament to make sure they are staying on fish. When I have a chance to prefish, I'm usually looking for the current condition of the lake. Water temp, color, etc. I've found that I kind of prefer blasting off with a clean slate and not worrying about what I did the weekend before, or last Wednesday...but that's just me.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Typically prefish weekend before and one or two days during the week. But in Ohio and on our small lakes it seems like bite changes daily. Not catching all of your bites is a good trick also.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Like allot of things in life its all about the time you put into it. The best tournament fisherman I knew put in the time on water.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Like allot of things in life its all about the time you put into it. The best tournament fisherman I knew put in the time on water.


I agree 100%. My best year ever tournament fishing was also the year I was able to put the most time in on the water.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Same here so I guess I have no hope this year LOL. Years ago I tried to live on the water and the results showed. Today I'm older and the drive pretty much gone. I will still have fun this year and give it my all.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

You better get the drive back Rip, or your gonna feel stupid watching me rip it up this year. Your not that old, we gotta show these young ones what its all about. Old school rules........Ike


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pfft.... I have nothing to prove but do need to bring home some money or Mama is not going to be happy with me. Even with my arthritis I can still net them like the best.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

When I'm pre fishing I usually try to find structure then when I start to fish all my soft plastics get the hooks burried deep and learn to feel what kind of quality fish you have in the area by how they pull and sometimes you can't get them to let go and end up having to reel them in and I have a set of cranks I take the hooks off of if I'm planning on fishing cranks. You would be surprised at how long a fish will hold on to a crank bait when they really want it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

